# two new RyJ bands



## Raol (Aug 31, 2007)

I posted the band on the left earlier and just came across a RyJ short churchill in my humi and am able to make a direct comparison.
As you can see if you magnify, there is a slight difference.
The question now is,.. do we have two new bands or do we have one new band and a fake on the left?
Thanks in advance for your input....
Raol


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

be honest with you, i dont see much of a difference other than size, what makes you think it is a fake?


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Does the one on the left have white dots in the small gold circles? hard to tell with this picture. Something is up with the one on the left, everything seems off, the raised parts down seem right, and what not.


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

the one on the left does not have a very good embossing on the label. It also look like the font is different. Check the work on the triple cap. Appears the one on the left is not as clean as the one on the right. Just my 2cents.

http://vitolas.net/displayimage.php?album=43&pos=2

http://www.vitolas.net/thumbnails.php?album=19

some good reading


----------



## Raol (Aug 31, 2007)

When I first received it I noticed it was different from existing inventory and this caused me to question its legitimacy. Then I figured it was the same lable as the short churchill and now see there is a difference.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Like I said in your other thread, I searched sevral online stores and the only RyJ I can find with that band is the Short Churchill. I think the one on the left is fake.


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

A timely twist...

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13533

Confirmation (or so it would seem) that the RyJ Tubos have been spruced up with the Short Churchill-style tube and band.


----------



## Raol (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks Kevin for the note.
This ryj band controversy has been a very interesting thread,...for me at least. 
I'll take it from the fake section of the humi and put it back in the genuine section. 
Raol


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

Raol said:


> Thanks Kevin for the note.
> This ryj band controversy has been a very interesting thread,...for me at least.
> I'll take it from the fake section of the humi and put it back in the genuine section.
> Raol


My pleasure. I too followed those threads with great interest, because I just smoked a three-pack of the Tubos No. 2 a week ago and had no doubt about their authenticity after lighting one. (Review and pic here: http://theboxpress.com/2008/02/06/romeo-y-julieta-tubos-no-2-cuba/) I had the same smoking experience as Marcian -- expecting mild, but got some earthy power. Anyway, enjoy your Tubo!


----------

